# Can anyone tell me which is the best recipe in the world? And why?



## inventedchef (Aug 3, 2008)

During these years i had been trying lots of food all over the world, but of course not all of them lol!!, well i come out of this question, because mostly people from there country said there home food are the best and nothing will be better then there`s.
Well as a professional i eat almost everyday and every time i changes my recipes, breakfast, lunch and dinner even snacks. Since i came here to england i saw people don`t get bored to eat everyday the same food at the same time. 
I love to heard others professionals about this questions or did they think as same like me or they already got use to it .


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

our eatting habits are conditioned in us to some extent and most of us
think mom is the greatest cook in the world or if you ate out alot at MiCkDs
a person would think they had the best food. Its an impossible question to answer.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The best recipe in the world is the one you like the most. Why? Because you like it the most. That is as specific as I care to get for this query.

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are a few:

My favorite dishes cooked by other people are the _mojarra frita a la diabla_ at El Jacalito (El Monte); and _yen ta fo_ at Sunset Thai (Thai Town, Los Angeles). Almost all my favorite restaurants are "dives," as are both of those.

Of my own, my favorite outdoor dishes are smoked, truffled brisket; hot smoked salmon with a maple/pepper glaze; smoked turkey; and "Santa Maria" beef barbecue whether sirloin or tri-tip.

My favorite hot pans are sand dabs _meuniere_; potato pancakes with sour cream and caviar; and pan seared rib-steak with a cognac/cream pan reduction. My favorite braises are _Pato Sevillano_, _Romertopf_ chicken with lemon and 40 cloves of garlic, and (my wife's) _sauerbraten_.

My favorite breakfast is _huevos con chorizo _(_Mexicano_ -- Mexican _chorizo_ is not at all like Spanish) with one serrano chopped brunois and mixed in, and with biscuits, hash browns, fresh picked and squeezed orange juice and _espresso_.

My mother, God bless her, is a lousy cook.

BDL


----------



## inventedchef (Aug 3, 2008)

Well boar_d_laze have a very good answer, this _Romertopf_ chicken with lemon and 40 cloves of garlic must be very interesting,a very strong flavour of garlic in the chicken, and having a heavy breakfast like _huevos con chorizo.
What 911 said about mom`s cooking is also true, well when i was very young like 6 or 7 years old, my mother use to make a chocolate cake that no one can make it, when it comes out from the oven i usually be the first one to eat it, the cake was so delicious and on top is crispy, it is soft and a heavy cake .
I tried several times to make it, i can`t make that crispyness on top, i even ask the recipe from my mom, but i still can`t make it like she does. Well so that i asked her to make it again but now she is 67 years old she haven`t make it for a very long time, of course she can`t make it . 
The ingredients what she was using is a heavy of flour, heavy in butter, heavy in sugar and even heavy in cocoa powder, every ingredients she use two cup of each ( normal drinking water cup),500 gr of butter and 8 eggs .
Well thank you for every good ideas guys .:chef:
_


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

This is something you will never get a consensus on.

Personally, my favorite is my vodka sauce. Why? Because I never get tired of eating it, never get tired of _making_ it, and every time I make it it improves.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

McDonald's Sausage McMuffin without egg is the greatest breakfast ever created by man with the sole exception of mammoth steaks, which are very hard to find these days. I can only find them frozen at Trader Joe's. I haven't had a fresh mammoth steak in years!

shel


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate to admit this but WalMarts Great Value brand sausage patties are a dead ringer for McFoods. :blush: On top of an Old Home english muffin with a slice of kraft singles and you can't tell the difference :lol:


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, the single greatest recipe ever is Chef James Haller's Curried Chocolate Brandy and Mushroom Sweet Potato Cream Soup (The Blue Strawberry Cookbook, 1976, The Harvard Common Press ISBN 0-916782-05-0).

That said, BDL, as much as I've loved so much of what you've written here in the last few months, your truffled brisket has shot up into the top ten (alright three) of the culinary pilgrimages I would like to make. Any guesses as to who you bumped? Charlie Trotter's, Wd-50, or L'eau a La Bouche?

-Al


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Al,

Thanks. What an incredibly nice thing to say. As to guessing... the Corned Duck at WD-50?

BDL


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

snap you took the words out of my mouth, its the one that you love the most, its the one you dream about, its the one that you can try different ways and it will still taste great with out compromising the original idea,its the one which works everytime you make it, and you know it inside out, back to front and can make whilst standing on your head,talking on the telephone and tapdancing to something funky on the radio .... and you can make while doing all of the above at the same time. its the one that always makes you sigh and purr with enjoyment every time you make and taste it


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There is no single recipe or food that gets to me in that way. There are many that I greatly enjoy, perhaps even love, but since there are so many options and possibilities there's no way that I could choose one, or even a few, that I could fixate upon.

There have been dishes that I've eaten several times in a row, or often during a week or a month, but after a while they become tiring, and it's time to move on to something else. Even variations of the dish lose their appeal.

shel


----------



## inventedchef (Aug 3, 2008)

Of course, some times people will get tired of eatting the same food, like the first time i tried sushi i really loved it and i want to eat it every day, so that i brought every ingredients and made it myself at home almost everyday, well i got tired of eatting it and i even throw the ingredients away after few weeks. But i also like to eat it once for a while.For a very long time lol!!!
Well the best things i ever had is portuguese custard tart, you only can eat it from a very famous pastry shop in Lisbon in Portugal, even i can`t make the puff pastry as crispy as they does.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The *perfect recipe *is not a destination, but a journey.

mjb.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Perfect recipe = mashed potatoes and a humungus knob of butter

If I want to get cheffy... I would add Confit of duck (leg)
glazed carrots and braised cabbage. Sauce being the liquor off the duck. And i scrape all the fat off and stickit in the freezer for the next roast potatoes.


I actually call in at a deli in Perth whenever I feel the need of the perfect nosh up. And I spend more than I should on cheese, which is my other PERFECT recipe... Really good, un-pasteurised scrummy cheese and nothing else.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I remember treks where anything hot and edible was the best thing in the world :^) 

But if I tried to pick any one recipe that's the best, I couldn't. A few come to mind at the moment:

Goa-style prawn curry with basmati rice
New Jersey pizza with pepperoni and shrooms
Assam-style rice and dal with their typical vege stir-fry (Assam is a state in India where I grew up) But that's not just one recipe.
Spaghetti and Italian sausage, New Jersey Italian style (Haven't tried any in Italy; I haven't been there in about 35 years)


----------



## chefcous (Aug 2, 2008)

well, in my humble home chef opinion, the best recipe is a very general question and can be narrowed down with a context!

for example, go by seasons.
imagine a cold winter evening, you want something comforting and rich to fend off the cold. my suggestion there would be a good risotto, classic with just rice, saffron, salt, pepper, chicken stock and pieces of chicken topped with a glass of dry white wine. chuck a good grating of parmesano reggiano on top and it really warms you up and is one of those perfect winter recipes!

for summer though, its a different kettle of fish altogether...
you want something light and fragrant, colourful and just kick ***!
so maybe start with a nice caprese salad, with good quality ingredients and fresh produce, or a fresh gazpacho.
follow that up with a good, well aged fillet steak, rubbed with olive oil and seasoned with salt and pepper cooked on a bbq.

cant go too far wrong. also, food comes down to personal opinion so much that its impossible to define one set best recipe that stands out from the rest, but if its seasonal, makes you feel good, its fresh and just so **** tasty you can just close your eyes and be 100% happy with youself, then you're well on the right track.

:chef:chefcous


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet potato pie and Sunnyland Farms' pecans--especially the ones with the orange flavor, and their turtles.:lips:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The best recipe in the world is whatever I am currently hungry for. Tomorrow is chuck roast stuffed with garlic and scallion, seasoned with cayenne. Potatoes and carrots roasted with the meat. And fried summer squash on the side.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

BDL,

Good guess but actually my main thing about WD-50 is getting hairstyling advice from Chef Dufresne (kidding, ok?). No, the bump goes to the foie gras cabbage rolls at L'eau a la Bouche. I've never been too good at the whole patriot thing, I guess. That said, my Canuck karma has been been bolstered by my recent obsession with a place in Perce, NB that offers a cod live pate...sorry, had a moment...

--Al


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

BDL,

Good guess but actually my main thing about WD-50 is getting hairstyling advice from Chef Dufresne (kidding, ok?). No, the bump goes to the foie gras cabbage rolls at L'eau a la Bouche. I've never been too good at the whole patriot thing, I guess. That said, my Canuck karma has been been bolstered by my recent obsession with a place in Perce, NB that offers a cod live pate...sorry, had a moment...

--Al


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you doing the chuck roast in the oven or in the smoker?

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Oven this time. I frequently do chuck roll on the pit though. The flavor is almost as good as brisket with a much shorter cooking time. I just put a 1/4 of beef in the freezer but I had the roasts cut small, 2-3 pounds. I a feeding just myself usually so a whole chuck roll is way to much :smiles:


----------



## inventedchef (Aug 3, 2008)

Before i start thanks for your superb idea, by separating two main course, for which weather it should be jointed.
I would love to try the rice in winter and the salad in summer, but do you know here in England the weather here is awful, mostly the weather here is raining everyday, so that means is cold all the time. What should i do ?


----------



## chefcous (Aug 2, 2008)

well inventedchef, i happen to have the same problem living a stones throw away in ireland where we're having a terrible time with rain and bad weather over the summer.

my answer here is mix it up! i was recently looking to write a recipe for a dish which, for all intents and purposes, combines the best of both worlds and this is what i came up with.

cous's black rice casserole.
i had started with the intention of making a black rice risotto simply for the visual aspect of it, but as it turned out, lack rice has a higher starch content than arborio and most other rices, so it keeps a lot of its crunch, as well as colouring anything you put in with it a dark purple kind of colour.

so anywho, first start by cooking the black rice in chicken stock, make it strong and be generous with it, coming over the level of the rice by about an inch an a half, and adding more in whenever is needed. cook on a low heat for about twenty minutes and add in a few glugs of dry white wine.
then, get fresh cooking chorizo, cut into good sized chunks and fry it in a little olive oil, and add both the chorizo and the oil into the rice when cooked. at this stage, how long you leave it is largely up to you, as the rice will be cooked but the flavours are still melding together.

however, the finishing touches are not in place yet. as i mentioned earlier i wanted to make this to have both something delicious and visually appealing and eye-catching, so i decided to offset the black of the rice with some seared tiger prawns, these take very little time in a very hot pan, so you can actually start plating up as you start cooking them, provided you use hot plates.
so yeah, cook the prawns, make 'em look pretty on the black rice, sprinkle with some freshly chopped corriander and serve away. all the warmth and comfort of a winter dish, with a bit of brightness and monster amounts of flavour and fragrance.

enjoy!!

alternatively, i find that tartiflette is a very polyvalent dish, which goes well in summer or winter (or spring or autumn) 

always a pleasure.
chefcous:chef:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I guess the best recipe might be strawberries dipped in chocolate . Having said that, I guess the best recipe is one that satisfies my cravings at the time or, one that makes my guests smile and ask for more.


----------



## inventedchef (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for your another excellent recipe, i would love to try that.


----------



## chefcous (Aug 2, 2008)

my pleasure, im glad you like the stuff i put together!


----------

